# New puppy ... Could it be mange?



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

First of all, welcome to the forum! Here's a thread from this forum that talks about mange and recommended treatments:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ogy-breed-standard/116154-desperate-help.html


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

It could be demodex, a type of mange that is common in puppies. Some cases do clear up on their own so you can just watch him. Others may not. I believe revolution is a product that will treat mites so maybe check it out.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

And another thread from this site:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/116017-itchy-scratchy.html


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I love the name Harper! 

Do you have any pics of your pup and or does the breeder have a website where we can see what the adults look like?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It sounds like the vet suspects demodex, which is caused by a common mite that all dogs have. In some puppies with immature immune systems, this can cause issues. It is not a scratchy mange nor is it contagious. Generalised demodex can be an issue but localised is usually self limiting.

I wouldn't stress about it at this point.


----------



## atrotter (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for the response:

This is a pic of his brother:
http://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/dogs/2646895e-a831.aspx?src=oodle

Look under his eyes, how light it is. That is how Harper looks but Harper is more golden and fluffier! 

These are his parents:
http://goldenpupsforsale.blogspot.com/?m=0

I am going to try and figure out how to post a pic of Harper .... 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## atrotter (Aug 3, 2012)

Here is Harper please check under his eyes, what are yalls thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Don't have any more info to add...just want to say welcome to you and Harper who is adorable. :wavey:


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

From the pics posted I don't see anything to stress about at this point unless he develops more hair loss. In looking at the parents, I see that neither have the recommended clearances (hip, elbow, heart, annual eyes)--I would strongly consider purchasing pet insurance.


----------

